# 5 year old condo - walls have a sour smell?



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Are you in Florida or elsewhere on the east coast?


----------



## jackie_thompsen (May 14, 2010)

Windows said:


> Are you in Florida or elsewhere on the east coast?


No - In San Diego, California. I don't think this is the 'chinese drywall' problem. In fact, where the cable outlet is, there's some exposed drywall. I crumbled some up in my fingers and sniffed it - It smells completely neutral and fine. I'm fairly certain it's the paint giving off the sour smell.

I called two paint stores this morning and neither of them have ever heard of this.


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

That is peculiar. I haven't heard of sour paint either. One approach that would likely be effective is to seal it in with an oil primer, and finish coat over that.


----------



## jackie_thompsen (May 14, 2010)

Windows said:


> That is peculiar. I haven't heard of sour paint either. One approach that would likely be effective is to seal it in with an oil primer, and finish coat over that.


My plan right now is to test a small area with B-I-N primer/sealer, which I understand is basically shellac.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

I actually have heard of this before, although never experienced it first hand. If I were going to prime it with anything, it would be the BIN because it will form a vapor barrier. Now Ben Moore does make a water based primer that will form a vapor barrier. I have not used that product but I would be tempted to call up Ben Moore tech support and ask their advice on that. Paint, and even joint compound, can get very "funky" if left around for a LONG time and trust me, once you smell it you will know it is bad. I've seen bad paint, smelled it, but never painted with it. I could imagine someone wanting to do a quick repaint and using some foul paint. can you test a room or just a small area with the BIN to see if it works?? 

Good Luck


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

The best (only sure) way to fix this is to seal the walls with a shellac/alcohol-based primer/sealer such as Zinsser's BIN

If that doesn't work, you've got other much deeper issues, and I'd consider calling in a Catholic Priest...one well versed in exorcisms and the like, as we would be well into the "Amityville Horror" type arena


----------



## paqqj (Apr 11, 2011)

I've encountered this twice.
Once, I had repainted a bathroom with latex and had mixed about 10% of one brand with 90 of another...both latex same color. Wet paint smelled normal, but the dry paint never got rid of the sour. Eventually used BINZ sealer and repainted.

Second time was in my current house which was painted by the previous owners. It's been smelling for 7 years now. Haven't redone it as we rarely go to that room. But its definitely the paint.


----------



## bernie963 (Dec 18, 2010)

any chance of dead critters in the walls? open a few if not all outlet and switch covers and sniff. that smell will go away as the mouse dehydrates, but it takes a while. I have found 3 nests over the years that way. it is suprizing how small of a space a mouse can get into. many years ago i had it happen under the back seat of a car. thought it was sour milk from one of the kids bottles, untill i pulled the seat out. have had a few spuirrels in the chiminey above the damper. now that is a charm, but i have mastered the removal process. 

good luck

bernie


----------



## bijoulove (May 23, 2012)

Hi Jackie, I was googling smell of paint for years and I stumbled upon your post. I decided to contact you because I am also in San Diego in a condo with a problem with the paint in my condo. We purchased this condo 5 years ago and decided to contact a local painting company to paint the walls. The smell still has not disappeared. Unfortunately, everything (including my hair and clothes) smells like the paint, and I don't know how to get rid of the paint. It really is annoying having all my things smell like this condo. Did your problem get fixed? I'm trying to figure out if maybe the same painting company painted our condos?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

It was 2 years ago, she might have moved or whatever


----------

